# Helpppp!



## RachelKate (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, im rachel  im new on here and need some help if anyone can give me any..

i came across a pigeon in liverpool city centre, sprawled out... thought it was dead to start with but as i got closer noticed it was moving... it had been in the same spiot a while as there was a lot of poop..

i knew something was wrong when i just picked it up and it was quite limp... this was 3 days ago... he is now alot better, eating bathing and drinking, up and about running around ! the only problem is it seems to have a sore wing.. and is unable to fly... ive gave him a quick health check.. and noticed some bleeding under his wing... im not sure what to do.. ive spread the wings and they go back into the body fine... but seems quite unbalanced... anybody know what i should do... ive asked vets but they all just tsay they will puit any pigeon down no matter if its fine .. :S


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

RachelKate, thanks for rescuing this little one and your kindness. Might be best, to start, if you could post up a few photos, of the bird itself, of the wing and injuries you describe and of the bird's fresh droppings (poop). There are people and places that will help (without euthanizing) and there should be some UK members along, before to long, to make some suggestions, what are you feed this little guy? Here is how to post up photos:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Good luck with this little guy,

Karyn


----------



## RachelKate (Aug 22, 2011)

*hey*

i am currently feeding him weild bird seed, fat balls and the odd bit of bread... also .. its like a fat ball.. but its in a coconut shell... he loves that haha !!


----------



## RachelKate (Aug 22, 2011)

the wing looks alot worse in that photo for some reason! maybe becasue its so big.. thankyou fr being so welcoming


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Don't know of a vet who deals with pigeons (saved a couple we have) who is closer than Blackburn, unfortunately, but the nearest pigeon friendly wildlife rescue would be:



> Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre
> 
> East Lodge Farm
> East Lane
> ...


_Some_ Companion Care vets (inside Pets-At-Home) have a bird person who would examine and prescribe for a pigeon.

It could be, as it has a wound, it was caught by an anmal. Could need antibiotics to be safe.


----------



## RachelKate (Aug 22, 2011)

Ohhh thankyou that is so helpful ! x


----------



## RachelKate (Aug 22, 2011)

im thinking with it being in the city center its morelikely to have been kicked by someone... it happens alot round here..


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

clip the feathers around the wound.. it'll help with healing. Birds recover pretty quick from cuts and bruises.. if there's no broken bone it'll probably take him about 2 weeks to get better...


----------

